# Plains Rats + Spinifex Hopping Mice



## mzmanda (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get either of these? (Preferably in NSW but interstate is fine too.) I am thinking of getting one of them once I've applied for the license, but havn't had much luck finding any.

Also, which make better pets in your opinion if you've had any - Plains rats or Spinifex hopping mice?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 20, 2008)

G'day mzmanda,

We keep a breeding colony of Spinifex Hopping Mice. We currently have several excess and will be looking to offload them shortly. We would be able to freight them to you, but you would probably need to purchase a minimum of four to make it worthwhile.

Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 20, 2008)

What are the spinifex mice worth,how much you selling them for...


----------



## scorps (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you allowed to keep them in NSW, I though you could only keep them in NSW and QLD with exhibitor licenses.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 20, 2008)

scorps said:


> Are you allowed to keep them in NSW, I though you could only keep them in NSW and QLD with exhibitor licenses.


 
your allowed to keep both of them on a mammal licence in NSW only 2 your allowed though


----------



## scorps (Oct 20, 2008)

Emzie said:


> your allowed to keep both of them on a mammal licence in NSW only 2 your allowed though


 
Cool, does QLD have any thing like that?


----------



## Emzie (Oct 20, 2008)

scorps said:


> Cool, does QLD have any thing like that?


 nope only on demonstrators


----------



## scorps (Oct 20, 2008)

Emzie said:


> nope only on demonstrators


 

Yeah I thought that was the case, Its quite unfortunante in my oppinion.


----------



## ennna (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can got the spinifex hopping mice in Sydney? They're cute little guys...


----------

